# Re-scaping week-end



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sick kids this week-end, forced to stay home. So I figured I might as well try and make something good out of it. So I set to rescape my 2 tanks. Here are some pics.

First the 60G CT. I'll post a couple of pics of the 48 bow in a second post. Got rid of a whole big bucket of plants. Ugly for the most part. I don't know what it is that I do wrong with stem plants, but I always end up with messy roots all along the stem. Very unsightly and makes it impossible to clean the tank. So I got rid of them all. And more. Here's a tank shot.










I tries to create something that vaguely resembles a stream on the left hand side. My L066 seem to like it there.










The tank has a very light bio-load and I like it that way. Here are a few of the inhabitants.





































And finally, let's pretend this is a sunset 










Thanks for looking.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think it looks pretty good. It'll take a little bit of time to grow out and then it'll be quite nice. What's the fish in the 3rd fish pic? Is that a lemon tetra?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

And now on to the 48 bow. Just a little trimming and some minor reshuffling. The plants seem to be very happy in there. The moss is as nice as I've ever had moss.










There the bio-load is even lighter: ONE male krib!  Mom is with the fry in a 10G breeder at the moment. I might move them back soon otherwise as they grow fast and the 10G will soon be overcrowded. So here's a happy krib. He was bullied by a second, bigger male until today, when the other male was picked up by a forum member.










Again, thanks for looking.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I think it looks pretty good. It'll take a little bit of time to grow out and then it'll be quite nice. What's the fish in the 3rd fish pic? Is that a lemon tetra?


Thanks Gary. Yes, a lemon tetra. I have 10 of them there, and the pic doesn't do them justice actually. They are really starting to colour up very nicely. I got them small from IPU and only their pelvic fin was yellow. Now as they grow they are really turning out nice and yellow throughout. I like them.


----------



## Meum (Apr 21, 2010)

Sharp looking tanks. I like the open space, gives your scape resonance.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Meum said:


> Sharp looking tanks. I like the open space, gives your scape resonance.


Thanks. Yes, this is the most minimalist scape I've ever done probably. And if it wasn't for the needs of the L066 I think I would even have removed the stump in the middle. But these guys like it to hide behind and munch on.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) any apistogramma is a nice apistogramma! luv him in there!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Thanks. Yes, this is the most minimalist scape I've ever done probably. And if it wasn't for the needs of the L066 I think I would even have removed the stump in the middle. But these guys like it to hide behind and munch on.


If you want to remove it, go ahead. The L066 is a Hypan, so even though they may like to hide behind it, they don't need wood in their diet.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> =) any apistogramma is a nice apistogramma! luv him in there!


Sorry Jackson, what fish are you referring to?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> If you want to remove it, go ahead. The L066 is a Hypan, so even though they may like to hide behind it, they don't need wood in their diet.


Oh really? Humm there you go, learned something. Thanks Gary.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

lol, I love the sunset shot. Nicely aquascaped tanks too!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Oh really? Humm there you go, learned something. Thanks Gary.


Yeah, it's generally accepted that most plecos like to hide, but for Hypans, the wood only serves to release tannins for the water conditions more than anything. Piled rocks work just as well for hiding spots. They do like a bit more flow, so if you have some way of directing the flow towards their hiding spots, they'll be happier.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Atom said:


> lol, I love the sunset shot. Nicely aquascaped tanks too!


Thanks Atom 



2wheelsx2 said:


> Yeah, it's generally accepted that most plecos like to hide, but for Hypans, the wood only serves to release tannins for the water conditions more than anything. Piled rocks work just as well for hiding spots. They do like a bit more flow, so if you have some way of directing the flow towards their hiding spots, they'll be happier.


Actually yes, I noticed yesterday that they seem to hang around directly on the rocks on the left hand side now. I've directed most of the flow right there. I'm not using the spray bar any more, but the direct flow straight down on there. The rocks, wood and anubias can take a lot of current! And the UV steriliser creates water movement higher up. That's one thing with these high 60G. They are a bit tricky to create good water flow. I hope I have it right this time. Time will tell.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

That 60 looks completely different now. I even see the pleco cave now ! You really cleaned up that tank. The bowfront also is growing in very well. It's time for you to get some Flame Moss from me to upgrade the moss you currently have, Franck !

Thanks for sharing.

Stuart


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> That 60 looks completely different now. I even see the pleco cave now ! You really cleaned up that tank. The bowfront also is growing in very well. It's time for you to get some Flame Moss from me to upgrade the moss you currently have, Franck !
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Stuart


Ha ha thanks Stuart. Yes, the camouflaged cave looks great.

I do have some flame moss actually, as well as a whole lot more java moss, that were both in the 60G. They are now floating in there in a mesh bag (I removed them for the photo session  ). I'm still considering what to do with them. Maybe a moss wall in the 60G.

In the 48G I actually like the look of the java moss. (could be Xmas moss actually, I'll have to look them up again). It's so lush and soft that I don't want to remove it. Even for flame moss.


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

nice tanks especially the 60G


----------

